# The Walking Dead Get Infected Sweepstakes



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Spirit is giving away The Walking Dead: Season 2 DVD! 
Click here to enter for your chance to win! --> http://bit.ly/GetInfected​


----------

